# Socks and other things...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad Ellie is fine. She sounds like one that is going to take some constant watching : My previous dog was like that as a pup...when things went quiet you had to investigate. I hope for your sake she grows out of this phase quickly. :doh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's hoping Ellie gets past the chew & swallow stage soon. I agree with Rob---if it's toooooooo quiet, something is afoul. Good luck on keeping your eye on that little rascal.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad that she's alright. My golden Biscuit (16 mo) is a sock/underwear (kid's sizes) eater. Even though we all make sure that socks and underwear are never left where he can get them, he gets them anyway...and the proof is in the poop or puke.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am glad Ellie is okay. Brinkley was never the chewer or looked for anything to get into. Barney on the other hand, even though he is no longer a puppy, will get into anything he can and chew away. Its amazing. When you dont see him or if things are too quiet, you know he has something and is chewing away. My dad has gone through three remotes and a hearing aid, and yet Barney does not hear any better. But hopefully Ellie will outgrow it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> ...But hopefully Ellie will outgrow it.


So do I! :crossfing :doh:


----------



## gldn (Mar 21, 2007)

*the pantyhose puppy...*

help! my 4 mth old puppy somehow ate one of my knee-highs about 4 hours ago. he has runny stool and thrown up once, but no knee-high has come out. i keep reading stories of emergency surgey's and i am wondering how long to wait before i take him to the vet?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

If he starts being constipated /runny stool or tries to throw up,take him right away to the vet.Please don't wait as he might not be able to pass it.This could be an emergency!.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats happened here - is everything OK?? Been a couple of days and wanted to check.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow swallowing things like that can be *VERY* dangerous. Glad you caught onto her tricks. My Starlite is a sock theif. He only collects them, though, and hides them in my bed.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The #1 reason for vet visits in adolescent dogs is the ingestion of foreign objects!

What's the status of your stocking-eater?

-Stephanie


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh they do give us grey hair, don't they?

I am so careful with socks, laundry, etc. Sampson eats things too. He vomited up a whole sock a couple weeks ago. I have no idea where he got it. That is the frustrating part as I am so careful. 

Ellie and Sammy sound way too much alike! Hope she is doing much better now.


----------



## gldn (Mar 21, 2007)

Maxx is doing great! My savings account on the other hand...

I took Maxx to the vet (as a worried mommy I couldn't wait) and spent over 500 dollars on x-rays and the like. We were told to take him home and watch him and bring him back the next day for more x-rays.

On the way home he threw up the panyhose! So, I wasted 500 bucks, but my baby is ok!


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, I am so glad that he's okay!  Little buggers, aren't they. lol!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

gldn said:


> Maxx is doing great! My savings account on the other hand...
> 
> I took Maxx to the vet (as a worried mommy I couldn't wait) and spent over 500 dollars on x-rays and the like. We were told to take him home and watch him and bring him back the next day for more x-rays.
> 
> On the way home he threw up the panyhose! So, I wasted 500 bucks, but my baby is ok!


That would be my luck. He could not have thrown it up on the way there, he had to wait.


----------



## Rena (Jun 21, 2007)

*glad she is okay*

My dog ginger ate things as a pup but never out grew it at age six she ate part of a dish towel from the laundry basket she vomited stuff up so we thought she was okay. she felt better then got sicker that night took her to the E.R. they kept her over night by morning she was worse they operated a piece of the towel was caught in the small bowel at the base of the stomach they resected the bowel but she just did not get better she went septic and died two days later. I bought tall laundry baskets with lids to keep all dogs out of cloths. It was a terrible way to lose a dog I never want to go through it again I would not want anyone else to go throught it either it is worth a trip to the vet for an x ray just to be sure. I hope she grows out of it but she might not Ginger didn't.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Anitalouisa,
I am glad that Ellie is back to normal and hope she outgrows the chewing stage. Get those childproof locks from the hardware store. That will help her to stay out of those cabinets you dont want them in.

Gldn,
I am happy that Maxx puked up the pantyhose. They always seem to do that after the vet not before. I had a yorkie that did the limp and not walking on his front leg and the minute I got him to the vet no limping and when we got back home the limp came back. My vet said after several trips of this he was trying to get attention. 

Rena, 
I am so sorry that Ginger died after the surgery. It is so hard to lose them like that especially when you think they are on the recovery. So sorry for your loss.


----------

